# Well, I did it.



## Hermit's Garden (Nov 27, 2020)

Robin suggested I begin with breeder birds, and I looked. The merits of her suggestion are true and worthwhile. Far and wide, high and low, I looked. And if y'all can find a breeder of Golden Brabanters, then I'm sure open to contacting him/her. There simply aren't any in the US. There are a couple (?) that breed some of the Cream Brabanters, but none that breed Goldens.

I've always been a pushover for a good challenge, so I figure this situation needs correction. To that end, I ordered Golden Brabanters from Ideal. Enough to find within the lot a few breeders to start. I know hatchery quality birds are almost literally rare as hens teeth, but that's why somebody (meaning me) needs to see what she can do.

I've read all the forum posts I can find on raising them, but the literature, experience, and anecdotal history of these birds in the US is almost as hard to find as a breeder of them.

So there it is. My order doesn't ship until 28 April, and the hubs was relieved to discover that Ideal doesn't charge the card until the week before shipping. You'd think after 27 years together, he'd know me better than that. Poor fella.

Pictures when I start on the coop and run, and of course when I get the chicks. 
Here's a picture of our mostly-finished house. The coop and run will be north (to the left as you're looking) of the house. Hubs had the builder stub out electric and water for it. Maybe he knows me fairly well after all.

Cheers, y'all, and Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The Golden Brabanters may be a good adventure!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't wait for Spring now. You are going to be so mesmerized by those goofy little birds. Those that have them are hooked. Big time. 

Pretty house, btw. I'll bet you're over the moon to find your forever place to plant.


----------



## Hermit's Garden (Nov 27, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I can't wait for Spring now. You are going to be so mesmerized by those goofy little birds. Those that have them are hooked. Big time.
> 
> Pretty house, btw. I'll bet you're over the moon to find your forever place to plant.


Thank you! I am over the moon about it, Robin.

We designed the floor plan and roof/windows/etc, then had it drawn up for the contractor, who did a partial build so we could do the finishing. Economics were a factor, as the land cost more than we'd expected, but it suits us right down to the ground. The kitchen was only 9k--counting _everything_. Of course, we'll have to keep the furniture we currently have for the rest of our natural lives, as I designed around what we have! 

I love the woods so much--strange for a girl who grew up in land so flat you could see an hour away--but it's our happy place. And now it'll have goofy chickens!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I grew up in the burbs. It might explain why I never settled anywhere for long until the move to the country. I'm content here. It's walking out my backdoor and not looking at another house. It's not a move some can ever make but I count us the lucky ones being where we are. By us I mean you, me, PJ, Dan, etc.


----------



## Hermit's Garden (Nov 27, 2020)

Exactly. I can look out any window of the house and see...trees.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I grew up in the burbs. It might explain why I never settled anywhere for long until the move to the country. I'm content here. It's walking out my backdoor and not looking at another house. It's not a move some can ever make but I count us the lucky ones being where we are. By us I mean you, me, PJ, Dan, etc.


Lucky indeed!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a friend in NJ that lives just outside of NY City. He calls about once a week on his drive home from the clinic. He gets so frustrated with the other drivers and I laugh at him. He's not the greatest people person but lives right in the middle of about a million of them. But he loves it. He'd go nuts living in the country.


----------



## Hermit's Garden (Nov 27, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I have a friend in NJ that lives just outside of NY City. He calls about once a week on his drive home from the clinic. He gets so frustrated with the other drivers and I laugh at him. He's not the greatest people person but lives right in the middle of about a million of them. But he loves it. He'd go nuts living in the country.


My sister in law is the same way--she and the brother in law live in Phoenix (ugh) and while they both visit us here in the pines and claim they envy us the peace and quiet, Donna would go barking mad after a week here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You caused me to remember something. He and his wife went for an extended weekend to a B&B. You know one of those in a country setting where it's quiet? He couldn't get home fast enough. 

You and I have lived both lives. And I will always say we've made the better choice.


----------

